# Historic Index Data & Share Info (Div. yield & PE ratio)



## r m (2 April 2008)

To track the performance of my shares I would like some data from the last two years:

1.) the level of the ASX index at various dates over the last two years when I bought various shares.
2.) the dividend yield and p/e ratio figures for various stocks on the ASX at the date I bought the shares over the last two years.

Can anyone suggest where I might be able to find this info?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## reece55 (2 April 2008)

r m said:


> To track the performance of my shares I would like some data from the last two years:
> 
> 1.) the level of the ASX index at various dates over the last two years when I bought various shares.
> 2.) the dividend yield and p/e ratio figures for various stocks on the ASX at the date I bought the shares over the last two years.
> ...




Index levels will be fairly easy, yahoo finance will have the data:

All Ords Price History here

S&P ASX 200 here

Not sure about the p/e and dividend ratios, perhaps try ASX.com.au?

Cheers


----------



## r m (2 April 2008)

Reece

Thanks for the link to yahoo.  It gives me exactly the information I am after.

Without looking at hard copies of a newspaper I think I am going to struggle to get the P/E and div. yield info. I am after.


----------



## bvbfan (1 May 2008)

Just need to find the last report (half year or annual report) prior to your date.

That should have the EPS which you can use to work out the P/E
The report should also indicate the dividend which with price will give you the dividend yield


----------



## Trembling Hand (1 May 2008)

For Fundamental data both current and historical for the ASX look here. Pretty good info

http://www.australian-economy.com/

For the latest data try this file http://www.australian-economy.com/stocktable1.csv


----------

